# Windows XP/Vista With Linux (Duel Boot)



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

I already have Windows XP and Vista on Duel Boot With VistaBootPro, I want to install Linux as well now. Do I need another program to duel boot all them or what?​


----------



## justo (Dec 29, 2006)

There are experts who often give info on this subject.I am not one of those. I have some double loads .I have some problems with some of those too. But you need to ask yourself a question before you jump. Such as. What if? What if I mess up XP or worse ,Vista? What will I do then? Will I get a permit to reload? How much trouble will it be to reload the Windows loads? How long will it take? Do I care?


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Sorry, I have changed my mind now I do NOT want to install Linux.

Sorry for wasting the space.


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

IIRC, some flavors of Linux allow for the boot loader to be on a floppy, as opposed to overwriting XP/Vista's boot loader. This way, you can load *nix to a separate HDD and not interfere with MS at all.


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay I want to install Ubuntu, but when i try to install it on the partition it comes up with an error, the error is No root file system is denied, please correct this form from the partition area. its not as though theres not enough disk space there is 50Gb on the partition.

All help thanks.

Jay.


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

Jaymie coming from a person who has tried right now its dang near impossible to boot linux/xp/and vista the linux kernel will see xp but not vista i tried to do all 3 when i did my hdd last time...


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Okay, what about ubuntu or SUSE Linux?

Surely a boot manager will sort that?

Please dont make me cry


----------



## Codeman0013 (May 8, 2007)

ubuntu was what i was running it didnt work at all i tried for hours and eventually gave up becuase nothing worked....


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi,

I find there to be no problems when i installed it and ran it.
However i do need some help here is my system spec

1 x 130 GB HDD (which ubuntu is on)
1 x 80 GB (Which Vista is On)

I want to partition my HDD which Ubuntu is on now. I also want XP on this HDD as well. Would it be better if i has 3 HDD's or will the 2 HDD's work? 

At the moment all i need to do is Partition the 130 GB Hdd with Ubuntu on to install xp, the windows setup does not reconise the file type, and i dont know how to partition the ubuntu yet. 

All help i think is needed on here.

Thanks,

Jay.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

why not run Ubuntu from inside Windows?
This link was supplied by dai and i am downloading it at present.
It is like a live cd only it is installed in windows just like a regular program, you just click on it and voila you have Ubuntu.
Can be uninstalled from the control panel add/remove programs
*LINK HERE*


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

I want to use it as an o/s, so i was thinking of ubuntu or SESE Linux, so like a triple boot if thats possible?

Thanks


Jay.


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Jaymie1989 said:


> I want to use it as an o/s, so i was thinking of ubuntu or SESE Linux, so like a triple boot if thats possible?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


You can run a triple boot system by just installing the version of Ubuntu i said in my previous post.
You install it to your windows Xp just like you would a program like Winzip or nero.
Click on the supplied link and read all about it


----------



## Jaymie1989 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh sorry i understand now, Im smiling big :grin:


----------

